# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم  الاتنين 21 نوفمبر 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Monday(Lundi)21.11.2016 (GMT+00)* *GMT+00*   *English Premier League* *20:00    West Bromwich Albion FC-Burnley FC* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *19:45    CD Leganes – Osasuna* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *Egyptian League* *12:45    Al Ettehad Al Sakandary  – ELNasr Taadeen* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *15:00    Petrojet  -Al Sharkeyah* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *17:30    Aswan – Misr Almaqasa* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Turkey-TFF First League lig.1* *15:30    Manisaspor-Samsunspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *German Bundesliga 2nd Divsion* *19:15    TSV 1860 Munich – FC Kaiserslautern* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA* *Italian Lega Pro* *19:45    Modena – Pordenone* *Rai Sport 1* *-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA* *Rai Sport 2* *-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA* *Womens U-20 World Championship* *9:00    South Korea –  Germany* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Campeonato Brasileiro Série A* *22:00    Paulista Corinthians  – Internacional* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------

